# Dunnes Stores refund policy



## bstop (17 Jan 2004)

I bought the weekly groceries on Wednesday in Dunnes Stores
Ashleaf center in Crumlin. I got 4 identical items @ 39 cent each as part of my purchases. After I paid my bill I noticed that I had been charged for 5 of these items. I went to the customer information desk and explained what had happened and asked for a refund of 39 cent. This was agreed to by the staff member, who then gave me a till reciept and asked me to write my name and address on it. I said I not wish to do this and asked to be given my money without conditions attached. This request was refused so I asked to see the manager. The manager said if I did not give the details asked for I WOULD BE REFUSED ANY REFUND. I rang Dunnes Stores head office and got the same response from them. This error was the fault of Dunnes Stores ,does anybody know the legal position of refusing an unconditional refund to a customer when the error is on the part of the retailer.


----------



## temptedd (17 Jan 2004)

I think this is to prevent fraud but I don't know anything about the legality of it. 

Their application of the rule for 39cent seems pretty excessive.

I always found it interesting that they took the customer's word for it (ie they wanted your details but never looked for an ID to confirm). I mean if it's to prevent fraud and you are actually trying to commit a fraud, is it going to be beyond you to borrow someone else's name and address?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (17 Jan 2004)

My guess is that they are trying to make sure that their employees don't give credits to themselves or their friends. It strikes me as reasonable from their point of view. But I can't see why you should have to give them any information. If they overcharged you, they should refund you.

Brendan


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (17 Jan 2004)

Any time I've gone for a refund from a store I've had to deal with the customer information desk and they asked me to provide my name and address and sign some form. It didn't bother me to do this but I can understand that others might not be happy to provide such information and I don't ACTUALLY know why it is required.


----------



## rainyday (17 Jan 2004)

Why don't you query this with the [broken link removed]


----------



## bstop (18 Jan 2004)

Thanks rainyday
i did ring consumer affairs helpline but they could not answer 
whether this practice was legal and they told me to consult with a solicitor.
my position is that a member of staff should do this paperwork
they should sign to refund the customer if they are at fault.
I wonder if a customer is illiterate or homeless what chance have they of obtaining a refund from this type of non customer friendly retailer.


----------



## rainyday (18 Jan 2004)

I would be inclined to 'push it' a bit with ODCA - Ask to speak to a manager, put the query in writing to them and ask if that is really the best they can do etc. Or try the www.ecic.ie as well.


----------

